# Wiedergabe Probleme mit Power DVD 15



## Sebbi12392 (2. August 2015)

Servus,

Hab aktuell extreme Wiedergabe Probleme bei schauen von BluRays. Das Bild zerreisst und stockt der Ton stockt und knistert und das beinahe ständig. Wiedergabeprogramm ist Power DVD 15. 
Hardware:
I7 4790K@4,5GHz, ASUS Strix GTX 780 6GB@1320MHz Boost, 16GB Ram GSkill, Gigabyte Z97 SLI, LG BluRay Brenner, 500wBQ SP10 CM, CPU und GPU @ Custom Wakü

Bild wies ausschaut siehe Anhang.

Hab schon den PowerDVD Support angeschrieben aber KP wann die sich melden.

Ich hoffe hir kann jemand weiterhelfen

Mfg

EDIT: Hab grad versucht nen Film anzuschauen (hab ihn einfach mal so ruckelig laufen lassen) und nach einiger Zeit (5Minuten etwa) hat sich PowerDVD einfach ohne Fehlermeldung beendet.
Ich Check jetzt grad gar nix mehr.


----------



## gridderGER (2. August 2015)

Benutzt du Power DVD Ultra`? Diese Version ist wichtig für einen reibungslosen Blu-ray-Betrieb!
Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du dabei? Vielleicht muss es für Windows 10 erst eine neue Programmversion("Update) geben für einen reibungsloseren Betrieb. Könnte aber auch am Monitor liegen.

Quelle:High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP)-https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-bandwidth_Digital_Content_Protection


----------



## Sebbi12392 (2. August 2015)

Ich nuzte Windows 10, Power DVD Ultra und aktuell einen Acer240 mit FHD Auflösung.


----------



## TheRev90 (9. August 2015)

Ich hatte auch das ein oder andere Problem bei der Wiedergabe von Blu-Rays mit Power DVD 15.

Auf der Suche nach Alternativen bin ich auf den Leawo Player gestoßen, welcher seit einiger Zeit kostenlos zu erwerben ist. Seit ich diesen Player nutze habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit der Wiedergabe von Blu-Rays über den PC. 
Daher mein Vorschlag teste mal den Leawo Player 

Leawo Blu-ray / DVD / Video Player - Download - CHIP


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. August 2015)

Na gut probier ich mal.Danke


----------



## norse (13. August 2015)

Vorsicht bei diesem, der ist nicht ohne Grund kostenfrei (was nicht realisierbar ist, da BluRay Lizenzkosten verursacht, vorallem wenn man dauerhaft die Updates will die man benötigt für neue BluRays). Lieber mal ins Lager von Corel schauen.


----------

